# Topics > Toys >  Zingy, robotic toy, BeatBots LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BeatBots LLC

Home page - beatbots.net/zingy

facebook.com/ZingyForEDF

----------


## Airicist

Zingy in EDF Energy's "Together We Are Beautiful"
April 8, 2013




> We created this robotic mascot for UK-based EDF Energy‘s new 'Feel Better Energy' campaign. Zingy is featured in a series of video and print advertisements highlighting EDF’s low-carbon electricity generation and price promise.
> 
> The appearance and likeness of this character is copyright & trademark of BeatBots LLC.
> EDF is a trademark of EDF Energy.
> Agency: AMV BBDO
> Direction: Joachim Rønning & Espen Sandberg

----------


## Airicist

Zingy in EDF Energy's "Thank Yous"
May 30, 2012




> We created this robotic mascot for UK-based EDF Energy‘s new 'Feel Better Energy' campaign. Zingy is featured in a series of video and print advertisements highlighting EDF’s low-carbon electricity generation and price promise.
> 
> The appearance and likeness of this character is copyright & trademark of BeatBots LLC.
> EDF is a trademark of EDF Energy.
> Agency: AMV BBDO
> Direction: Nick Gordon, Somesuch & Co.

----------


## Airicist

Zingy in EDF Energy's "Feel Better Energy"
May 30, 2012




> We created this robotic mascot for UK-based EDF Energy‘s new 'Feel Better Energy' campaign. Zingy is featured in a series of video and print advertisements highlighting EDF’s low-carbon electricity generation and price promise.
> 
> The appearance and likeness of this character is copyright & trademark of BeatBots LLC.
> EDF is a trademark of EDF Energy.
> Agency: AMV BBDO
> Direction: Nick Gordon, Somesuch & Co.

----------

